# A few recent photos, mostly senior portraits



## Erik McCormick (Sep 23, 2009)

I've been pretty busy with senior shoots and a couple non senior shoots thrown in. Just thought I would share since I hadn't been able to post in awhile! Comments and constructive critiques are greatly appreciated!











- yes the actual STAIRS are crooked!



























Thanks for looking!


----------



## rub (Sep 23, 2009)

Love them all except the last.  Im not a fan of selective coloring, although I love everything else about the shot. Im sure your client loves it though.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## rabhobbes (Sep 23, 2009)

:thumbup: Just wanted to say I really like your style.  Even the last one...I think
 the coloring  really works with the dress.


----------



## PhotographsbyAngie (Sep 23, 2009)

Beautiful work.  I love the first shot especially.


----------



## musicaleCA (Sep 23, 2009)

As always, kudos Eric.


----------



## red1013 (Sep 23, 2009)

Is #6 a true HDR shot or an effect?


----------



## Erik McCormick (Sep 24, 2009)

red1013 said:


> Is #6 a true HDR shot or an effect?


 

It's just an off camera SB600, one exposure in jpeg, and post processing.


----------



## Crimsonandwhite (Sep 24, 2009)

Erik, how are you exposing on that first shot to get that sun to blend into the rest of the shot like that?  Is that a certain kind of technique I could research and learn more about?


----------



## Erik McCormick (Sep 24, 2009)

Crimsonandwhite said:


> Erik, how are you exposing on that first shot to get that sun to blend into the rest of the shot like that? Is that a certain kind of technique I could research and learn more about?


 
Well, I usually expose the shot beforehand and put it in Manual mode.  Then I let just the top of the shot show the sun/sky.  It's really trial and error on my part.  I take a series of pics and see what works best


----------



## Lyncca (Sep 25, 2009)

Really wonderful and inspiring work Erik!


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 25, 2009)

Great work Eric, thanks for sharing.

I'm not usually a fan of selective coloring, but when I saw that last one I said to myself "now that's how to do selective coloring right".  
I think that if she had been looking at the camera, it wouldn't work as well because the dress pulls too much attention from her face and the viewer should want to make eye contact with the subject...but with her looking down, it's not so important that her face be the center of attention.


----------



## fstop23 (Oct 5, 2009)

Great stuff.  I'm not usually a fan of selective coloring, but it works very well with the red dress.


----------



## bigtwinky (Oct 5, 2009)

Great job, as usual.

I'm loving the tones in the second photo (BW)


----------



## Cely (Oct 13, 2009)

Love them all. As always, your pictures are an inspiration to me.


----------



## txphotog (Oct 13, 2009)

I like the 3rd the 5th and the last one. They're all good but those 3 are my favorite. I think I like the last one the best out of all of them though.


----------



## GeneralBenson (Oct 13, 2009)

I love the first one  I really love the 5th one, but I wish all that stuff wasn't behind her raised foot.  I think that pose is really strong, but her foot disappears in the background clutter.  All great shot though, but I agree on the not being a big fan of selective coloring.


----------

